# Frameborder mit CSS gestalten



## Hankman (14. März 2004)

Hi Leute!

Weiß möglicherweise jemand, wie ich frameborder mit CSS gestalten kann?

Mit einem Style-Tag sieht man zwar den dünnen schwarzen Rahmen, allerdings wird auch ein dicker weisser Rahmen dargestellt.

Hier mal der Quellcode:
	
	
	



```
<frameset  cols="210,*" framespacing="0">
    <frame name="navig" src="navig.php" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" noresize style="border:1px solid #000000;">
    <frameset  rows="100,*" border="0">
        <frame name="banner" src="banner.php" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" border="0" noresize>
        <frame name="main" src="main.php" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="yes" border="0" noresize>
    </frameset>
</frameset>
```

Ich hab nochmal ein brav komprimiertes Screenshot angehängt   
Screenshot, weil jemand evtl. auch noch was davon hat, falls er danach sucht. (Ich hasse 404-Meldungen, bei solchen Beispielen) 

Liebe Grüße,
Hankman


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

> Um die Rahmen beim Internet Explorer und bei Netscape zu unterdrücken, müssen Sie alle drei Angaben frameborder="0" framespacing="0" border="0" notieren...



Quelle: http://www.selfhtml.net


----------



## Hankman (14. März 2004)

Das hatte ich schon ausprobiert, klappt auch.

Aber:  Natürlich wird auch mein einer Rahmen nicht mehr angezeigt  

Danke trozdem,
Hankman


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

IE 6.0 SP1 erprobt und funktioniert:


```
<frameset  cols="210,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="0" border="0"> 
    <frame name="navig" src="arraytest.html" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" noresize style="border:1px solid #000000;"> 
    <frameset  rows="100,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="0" border="0">> 
        <frame name="banner" src="arraytest.html" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" border="0" noresize style="border:1px solid #000000;"> 
        <frame name="main" src="arraytest.html" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="yes" border="0" noresize style="border:1px solid #000000;"> 
    </frameset> 
</frameset>
```


----------



## Hankman (16. März 2004)

Danke.

Unter IE funktionierts einwandfrei, nur Firefox tut sich etwas schwer, aber gut, liegt nicht am Quellcode.

Gruß,
Hankman


----------



## firstlord18 (28. Januar 2005)

ich habe das selbe problem, hast Du irgendeine Lösung gefunden, damit es auch beim Firefox funktioniert ?
 Wäre sehr dankebar.
 MFG
 Björn


----------

